# غاز الاوزون



## abue tycer (16 يناير 2011)

ما هو الأوزون ؟
غاز الأوزون - وكثيرا ما يطلق عليه كلمة الأكسجين المنشط - هو يمثل كيميائيا ب " o3" أى انه الأكسجين النقى ولكن جزيئه يحتوى على ثلاث ذرات من الأكسجين بدلا من ذرتين فقط فى الأكسجين الذى نستنشقه على الأرض .

يتولد غاز الأوزون فى الطبيعة من تأثير أشعة الشمس الفوق بنفسجية على الأكسجين فى طبقات الجو العليا أو تأثير شحنات كهربية عالية مثل البرق على الأكسجين كما يتولد على مستوى البحر من تأثير أمواج البحر على الشاطىء.

غاز الأوزون هام لحياتنا حيث أنه يكون طبقة فى الأجواء العليا تحمينا من بعض الموجات الضارة لأشعة الشمس الفوق بنفسجية كما أنه يحمينا فى طبقات الجو الدنيا حيث أنه يتحد مع المواد الضارة ( الهيدروكربونات ) ويحولها إلى مواد غير ضارة ( ثانى أكسيد الكربون والماء).

ما أهمية غاز الأوزون فى الطب ؟
غاز الأوزون له استعمالات كثيرة فى المجال الطبى وفى تخصصات متعددة . غاز الأوزون مثبط للفيروسات وقاتل للبكتريا والفطريات والطفيليات والخلايا السرطانية , كما أنه ينشط الجهاز المناعى ويرفع من كفاءة وحيوية خلايا وأعضاء الجسم حيث يزيد من نسبة الأكسجين المتاحة للخلايا كما أن الأوزون يقلل الآلام ويهدىء الأعصاب ويساعد على إفراز كثير من الإنزيمات الهامة لعمل خلايا الجسم .

وإجمالا ممكن القول أن الأوزون يتعامل مع خلايا الجسم الطبيعية حيث ينشطها وذلك بزيادة نسبة الأكسجين المتاحة لها إلى الوضع الأمثل وزيادة طاقتها عن طريق أكسدة المادة الغذائية . وعلى الجانب الآخر فان غاز الأوزون يتعامل مع الخلايا الغير طبيعية ( الفيروسات والبكتريا والخلايا السرطانية ) بأن يخترقها ( حيث لا يحتوى جدارها على إنزيمات خاصة موجودة فى الخلايا الطبيعية ) ويؤكسدها ويشل فعاليتها .

منذ متى بدء استخدام غاز الأوزون فى العلاج ؟
فى عام 1870 استخدم غاز الأوزون فى العلاج لأول مرة وذلك فى ألمانيا على يد العالم "ليندر" فيما وصفه بتنقية الدم ومنذ ذلك التاريخ وحتى الآن كم ضخم من الأبحاث العلمية فى هذا المجال . هذا وقد نال العالم الألمانى " أوتوفاربورج " جائزة نوبل فى الطب عام 1931 ثم مرة أخرى عام 1944 عن أبحاثه فى مجال استخدام الأوزون فى علاج الأورام الخبيثة .

أنشأ الاتحاد العالمى للأوزون عام 1974 وأصدر العديد من الأبحاث العلمية فى مجال استخدام الأوزون فى الطب والصناعة وأقام العديد من المؤتمرات الدولية فى هذا المجال .

تم الإعتراف بالأوزون وإقراره كوسيلة علاجية فى حوالى اثنان وعشرون دولة من دول العالم منها ألمانيا وإيطاليا وإنجلترا وفرنسا وروسيا ورومنيا وبولندا وجمهورية التشيك وبلغاريا واليابان وكوبا وسنغافورة والمكسيك وخمس وعشرون ولاية أمريكية.

ما هى الأمراض التى يعالجها الأوزون ؟
حيث أن الأوزون يعمل على مستوى خلايا الجسم فان الحالات المرضية التى يعالجها كثيرة وفى تخصصات مختلفة ومن الممكن استعماله علاوة على طرق العلاج التقليدى كعامل إضافى فعال أو يستعمل وحده فى الحالات التى لا يكون هناك جدوى من العلاج التقليدى أو ضرر آثاره الجانبية.

أهم الحالات المرضية التى يعالجها هى:-
- بعض الأمراض الفيروسية مثل الالتهاب الكبدى الفيروسى , والايدز.
- بعض الأمراض الناشئة عن اضطراب فى المناعة أو التمثيل الغذائى فى الجسم مثل الأمراض الروماتيزمية والروماتويد.
- بعض أمراض القلب والشرايين مثل الذبحة الصدرية وقصور الدورة الدموية فى الأطراف وزيادة الكوليسترول فى الدم .
- بعض الأمراض البكتيرية مثل قروح والتهابات الجلد والقدم السكرى .
- بعض أمراض الحساسية مثل الربو الشعبى والاكزيما .
- بعض الأمراض الطفيلية مثل الملاريا وديدان الإسكارس .
- بعض الأورام الخبيثة مثل أورام المبيض والدم .
- علاج ومنع الأثار الجانبية للعلاج الكيماوى.
- علاج الحروق .

ومن المهم معرفة أن الأوزون له دور فعال فى علاج حالات التوتر والإجهاد والإنهاك المصاحب للحياة العصرية بأعبائها مع التعرض للكثير من ملوثات البيئة , كما أن له استعمالات متعددة فى مجال التجميل وإنقاص الوزن .بالاضافة إلى ذلك فان من المعروف أن الأوزون الطبى يحسن أداء الرياضيين إلى مستوى رائع .

ما هى طرق إعطاء الأوزون؟
- عن طريق سحب كمية من الدم (100 - 150 سنتمتر مكعب ) ويضاف إليها غاز الاوزون ثم تعاد مرة أخرى للجسم .
- عن طريق الجلد مثال ذلك جهاز ساونا الأوزون ( حيث يدخل المريض كابينة خاصة وراسه خارجها ثم يعرض جسمه إلى مزيج من بخار الماء والأوكسجين وغاز الأوزون ) , ومرهم الأوزون , وكيس الأوزون ( حيث يوضع العضو المصاب داخله ثم يمرر عليه غاز الأوزون ).
- عن طريق تشرب الأنسجة من خلال أنبوبة إلى الأذن أو الشرج أو المهبل أو قناة مجرى البول .
- شرب الماء بعد تمرير غاز الأوزون فيه .

هل للأوزون فوائد فى مجالات أخرى ؟
يستعمل غاز الأوزون فى تعقيم مياه الشرب ومن المعروف أن الأوزون أسرع 3200 مرة من الكلور فى قتل البكتريا والفيروسات ودون آثار جانبية وهناك حاليا الآلاف من مشاريع تنقية وتعقيم مياه الشرب باستعمال الأوزون . كما يستعمل الأوزون فى تعقيم حمامات السباحة فى العديد من الدول كما يستعمل فى معالجة مياة الصرف الصحى .

ما هى الآثار الجانبية للأوزون ؟
لا يجب استنشاق غاز الأوزون مباشرة لانه فى هذه الحالة يسبب تهيج فى الشعب الهوائية.

ما هى موانع إستعمال الأوزون فى العلاج ؟
- زيادة إفراز الغدة الدرقية ( مرض الغدة الدرقية التسممية ).
- مرض أنيميا الفول​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا أخي أبو تيسير على هذا الجهد المبارك ........


----------



## صبرى توفيق (24 أبريل 2011)

سمعنا كثيرا عن الاوزون ولكن اين التطبيق الفعلى


----------



## hishambedier (24 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

